# Early Rider Belter



## sandtreter (9. Februar 2013)

wird wohl bei uns n cnoc 16 werden, aber bin bei der suche darauf gestossen: http://www.earlyrider.com/product/belter/


----------



## trolliver (9. Februar 2013)

Ganz schick, vor allem gefällt mir die offensichtliche Länge des Rahmens. Die meisten sind mir zu kurz.

Der Sattel ist Show, ebenso die Lenkergriffe. Sieht eher aus wie für's Schaufenster oder die Galerie als für Spielplatzmatsch gemacht.

Riemenantrieb: nicht schlecht. Was tun, wenn man die Übersetzung ändern möchte?

Wo ist die zweite Bremse???? Wer schickt denn sein Kind mit nur einer Bremse los?

Ich würde das CNOC bevorzugen.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandtreter (9. Februar 2013)

laut homepage sind die griffe jetzt schwarz...und ja, es wird ein cnoc


----------



## BOOZE (10. Februar 2013)

Die eine Bremse macht schon sinn weil vorne ordentlich zugeochst und schon liegt der/die Kleine auf der Nase!

Mir gefällt es ausgesprochen gut 

Gibt es dazu ein Preis?


----------



## Y_G (10. Februar 2013)

nicht ordentlich gebremst und schon ist der/die Kleine irgendo gegen gefahren... Paul bremst seit dem er 4 ist immer mit beiden Bremsen. Klar hat er auch mal eine Sonne geschossen, aber das ist wohl beim Biken nicht zu verhindern. Daumen rauf für 2 Bremsen.


----------



## trolliver (10. Februar 2013)

Ich gehe da noch weiter: eine einzige Bremse ist krank! Die kleinen Racker brettern schon ziemlich schnell rum... was, wenn die eine Bremse ausfällt, aus welchem Grund auch immer? Das wage ich mir gar nicht auszudenken.

Dazu kommt: wann sollen denn Kinder den Umgang mit einer guten Frontbremse lernen? Je später, desto mehr Schwierigkeiten haben sie. Philipp hat sich noch nie auf die Glocke gelegt, weil er zu scharf gebremst hat. Er bremst mit zwei Felgenbremsen, seit er das CNOC hat, also seit etwas über 3 1/2 und hat das in nullkommanix gelernt.

Oliver


----------



## sandtreter (10. Februar 2013)

preis: ca. 330 zumindest hier: http://www.green4kids.de/Fahrzeuge-mehr/Early-Rider-Belter-16-Zoll.html


----------



## Taurus1 (11. Februar 2013)

2. Bremse  ließe sich ja auch noch nachrüsten.
Irgendwer hatte hier im Forum auch mal geschrieben, er hatte am ersten Kinderrad nach dem Laufrad die Vorderradbremse abmontiert, damit sich das Kind erstmal an eine richtige Bremse gewöhnt. Kann man also verschieden Ansichten haben, ich persönlich würde aber auch zu 2 Bremsen tendieren.


----------



## trolliver (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo Taurus,

2. Bremse ohne Cantisockel wäre aufwendig. Oder etwa eine klapprige Felgenbremse, falls die Bohrung in der Gabel dies zuließe...

Ich kann den Gedankengang auch nachvollziehen, würde das Kind dann aber ausschließlich auf dem Spielplatz damit fahren lassen. Und irgendwann müssen sie es ja doch lernen.

Oliver


----------



## Nussketier (7. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen,

hat das Belter hier jemand? Gefällt mir echt gut, bis auf die fehlende vordere Bremse. Auch wenn mein kleiner eh nur hinten bremst.
Wir sind nämlich auf der Suche nach einem 16" Rad, aber ohne Rücktritt.


----------



## NightS (29. März 2014)

Moin,

auf den meisten Seiten ist noch das Foto des 13´Models drauf das 14´könnt ihr hier bewundern http://liferbikes.myshopify.com/products/belter-16
Werde das gute Stück Freitag nächste Woche mit dem Junior testen, dann mehr.
Bis dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (29. März 2014)

Link tut leider nedd...


----------



## endorphini (29. März 2014)

Belter:
sehr lang im Oberrohr und sehr hohes Tretlager für die langen Kurbeln.
Letztere haben ab 2014 aber 2 Bohrungen.
Ebenfalls ab 2014: 2 Bremsen.

Ich hätte das Belter auch gerne für unsere 4 Jährige gehabt, aber hohes Tretlager und langes Oberrohr geht noch nicht!
Da helfen auch die bei 100mm nochmal gebohrten Kurbeln nicht weiter.
Gut beraten wurde ich in diesem Sinne und per mail hier
http://www.kugelblitz-kinderraeder.de/sortiment/fahrrader/article/earlyrider-belter


----------



## Bikebarney (31. März 2014)

Jawoll, jetzt hat es endlich zwei Bremsen und man kann es hier kaufen;
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...56;page=1;menu=1000,173,182,315;mid=645;pgc=0
Das Gewicht ist der Hit


----------

